# Canadian Krytox Distributor



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

The Canadian Distributor for Krytox is: 
F-Bacon Industriel Inc.
189 Labrosse, Suite 500
Pte Claire, Que
H9R 1A3
Technical Support: Sean McCormick
*Toll Free, Contact: 1-888-636-9990*
They carry GPL 105 (liquid) and GPL 205 (grease)
Sean recommended the GPL 205 for retractable hard tops because it won't run off the seals in the heat.
I didn't request pricing on different product and sizes, but the 8 oz. tube of GPL205 I ordered cost $115.00 cdn plus $18.25 shipping on Purolator.
Pricey, but a whole lot cheaper than the tiny bottle VW sells for $95 U.S.

Kevin 








_Modified by just4fun at 12:33 PM 12-19-2006_

_Modified by just4fun at 12:33 PM 12-19-2006_

_Modified by just4fun at 9:35 PM 12-27-2006_


_Modified by just4fun at 1:40 PM 1-2-2007_


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Canadian Krytox Distributor (just4fun)*

Did they have a 2oz. tube as well? Or has everyone else bought 8 oz. figuring that they'll use it all within a year anyways? I don't know how much of this a person uses during a typical application.
I was considering buying from a local GM dealer, but if there's an actual Canadian distributor I'd rather purchase from them. Thanks for the pointer!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Canadian Krytox Distributor (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_Did they have a 2oz. tube as well? Or has everyone else bought 8 oz. figuring that they'll use it all within a year anyways? I don't know how much of this a person uses during a typical application.
I was considering buying from a local GM dealer, but if there's an actual Canadian distributor I'd rather purchase from them. Thanks for the pointer!

Hi Arylnn,
Yes, they do supply the 2oz. tube as well. I didn't inquire on price because I decided if I was going to pay for shipping I might as well get a reasonable quantity that would last awhile. Besides, that tiny 30ml bottle VW sells for $95 U.S. is probably $115-$120 cdn. at our dealerships anyway.
If I had to guess, I think the 2oz. tube will come in around $40-$45 cdn.
The shelf life on this stuff should be somewhere between forever and eternity so you shouldn't have to worry about not using it up eventually.
The GM option is also good, being as you can pick it up locally at a reasonable price. Just keep in mind Sean recommended the Krytox grease (GPL 205) to eliminate "run off" that may occur if you happen to go a little heavy on the application of the liquid (GPL 105) product.
This wouldn't cause the seals to be unprotected since a film would remain, but it may possibly drip or run onto interior surfaces and upholstry. It shouldn't harm any interior materials, but who wants to clean up oily spots in their shiny new car!
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Canadian Krytox Distributor (just4fun)*

The billing for my 8oz. tube of Krytox GPL-205 grease just showed up on my Visa statement; total cost, including shipping and tax, $141.25, or, $17.66 per ounce. Cdn dollars, delivered to my door in Alberta.
It's just like buying cheap perfume








$115.00 Product
$18.25 Shipping
$8.00 GST
Kevin


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Canadian Krytox Distributor (just4fun)*








The charged you $18 for shipping 8oz?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Canadian Krytox Distributor (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_







The charged you $18 for shipping 8oz?









Shipped via courier, coming most of the way across the country.
Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Canadian Krytox Distributor (gilesrulz)*

That's pretty typical for courier shipping - heck, I sent my passport from Toronto to Ottawa last week to get a visa put in it, that cost $37.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Canadian Krytox Distributor (just4fun)*

For those interested I posted the photo below to show the different package sizing for Krytox.
The 8 oz. tube is the cheapest option, but remember it is a blend of Krytox and Teflon powder rather than 100% krytox. For the GPL105, the .5 kg bottle is the most cost effective way to purchase the pure product. 
As mentioned above, the liquid is pure, but the grease is less likely to run or drip in hot weather.
Prices are stated in Canuck Bucks, courier costs included where product is not available for local pick up, tax *not* included.
8 oz. (240ml) tube GPL 205 Grease from F-Bacon Ind. $133.25
.5 kg (1.1 pound) bottle GPL 105 Liquid from F-Bacon Ind. $203.75 (I estimate somewhere between 240ml and 300ml in the .5kg bottle)
30ml bottle of GPL 105 liquid from GM dealership $56.00 (quoted price)
30ml bottle of GPL 105 liquid from VW dealership $102.00 (quoted list price, dealer may sell for less)
Obliviously direct from the ditributor is the best price option, GM dealership is next best, and VW is just a bit too pricey.








The photo shows an 8 oz. tube of GPL205, and a .5kg bottle of GPL105. The standard litre size jug of oil, and 30 ml plastic bottle are shown for size comparison.
Kevin








*See top post for Canadian distributor contact information*
_Modified by just4fun at 8:57 AM 2-4-2007_


_Modified by just4fun at 4:28 PM 2-10-2007_


----------

